# Experience with RondoMusic?



## Entelligent (Apr 10, 2012)

_Pretty much just want to hear some shipping experiences with rondo from canadians... these two questions in particular._*
Question 1:* They say you must order a guitar case, which did you choose, and how is the quality, as in, did you end up just having to go and buy a real one and get rid of the one they sent?
*Question 2:* How long was shipping, i will most likely be choosing ground shipping since it is the cheapest. And i would hope all guitars came in good condition, if not, tell me your horror stories.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I do believe we have had a few members here that have ordered from them. They will chime in


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hey there,

I have nothing bad to say about ordering through Rondo. Shipping time was inside of 5 business days when I ordered my last guitar - it was around Christmas time too. I believe the first AL-3100 I bought came with the HSC provided, though I don't remember (bought used). It was a good case and I had no need to replace it. I think the case rule has changed since I bought my silverburst.

My guitar showed up with no blemishes of any sort, and played fantastically out of the box. I don't know if there's HST on top of things nowadays, but again I've had no problems.

I plan on buying some more AL series guitars!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I've bought quite a few guitars off Rondo. Like Budda says always within 5 business days and the price paid for shipping covers all to your door. No brokerage added later!
I've only had a couple of minor issues with pickup switches being wonky but Kurt at Rondo took care of it by immediately sending replacements. I think that's why the policy of requiring cases with shipping. When I ordered mine that wasn't the rule. 
My experiences were all good.


----------



## Entelligent (Apr 10, 2012)

Sounds good so far. So you guys dont remember paying duty or anything like that? Because I know some businesses will right "gift" on the shipments, to cancel the duty fees.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Rondo's shipping includes all fees. What you pay up front gets it to your door. All in.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about having to buy the case either. If you don't want it, you can always re-sell it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

You'd be getting a case anyway


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

Here's a copy/paste of my 2nd AL-2000 from another forum. Spring the extra $10 for the upgraded case...it's a crapload better built but still a poor fit.



CheopisIV said:


> My first Agile AL2000 was so impressive that I decided I needed another. I was going to wait, but then Rayne had the MHD pickup sale that I couldn't pass on, so I ordered a set of MHD 86/87 in double white and got on the Rondo site. This time though, I wasn't so impressed...
> 
> First the pics;
> Had to have a White case, so I opted for the 'EGC-200 LP White'. (Shoulda sprung for the 300 series, more later...)
> ...


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

hey!

so...i got my doubleneck through kurt and rondo about 5 yrs ago...at that time, it came with the case...delivered to my door...and quick...

i've also ordered parts thru kurt and have never had an issue...never any extra fee's jsut the straight shipping...

the only qualm i had was...when i ordered the doubleneck...i think it came fedex...i lived in a part of town that could be sketchy...they left the guitar on the door step...4ft from the sidewalk...the landlord came home early and saw it sitting there...i may have been out a guitar hadn't they gone home early...


----------



## Built4Speed (Aug 31, 2009)

I've ordered from Rondo a few times over the last few years. Originally the hard case wasn't required, and I ordered three guitars successfully without cases, and without resulting damage. By the fourth time around, Rondo had instituted their hard case policy, but I got them to agree to ship the guitar without it. That time, the guitar was damaged. I got a replacement for it, but had to order the case to ship it in.

In my experience, the cases are just ok. Nothing spectacular, but they do the job. Fit depends on the guitar. I had one for an Agile 335 style guitar, and it was a poor fit. The other was for a hollowbody and it fit that guitar like a glove.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Undoubtedly the cases are generic but a little bit of extra foam will stop the guitar from slipping around inside the case and protect the guitar better.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Guitars need rooms too. Humidity controlled ones  OR a cheap case where you put your humidifier and your git and close it up and bobs yer uncle. Cheap stay at home case for humidity control is not a bad idea for budget folks like me


----------

